# my snow plow wont turn



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

hi everybody ,i am new to the forum.
I have a western unimount snowplow on a 2002 chevy 250
my big problem is that my snow plow moves and then it gets stuck then, i keep pressing in any direccion and then works again.
When i press the controller i hear it click but nothing happens.
I changed the oil and filter yesterday,and it seem to work but this morning my plow had gone crazy again.please help!


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

I think is going to snow sunday.please help! I need it up and running by then.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2 plugs or 3 at the grill? What are you running for a controller, Joystick, or hand held?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

The controller might be bad or the one of the valves in the pump could be bad
Or solenoid might be going


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

whens the last time you cked your gnds???
and all your other electcical connections ????


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

thank you,repo men .
there are 2 plugs and is a hand held.


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

hi diessels,
well i checked all that stuff just wednesday


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And. What's your outcome then


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks, diessels
everything seems to be o.k.
i just took apart the controller,too.it looks in good shape ,not corroded or anything


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok so contrillor is ok.....well mire testing. How often does it happen? When it won't work do you always hear the clicking


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

well , i just took it for a drive tuesday after the end of the season storage and it started acting like that.
it does that most of the time,sometimes it works and then it doesnt,sometimes i push left and it goes right,is making me crazy!!!!.
.......o.k. im back to my self,could it be the solenoids?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You’re looking at the possibility of a few things. First and easiest is the controller, do you have a backup, or a friend nearby with a controller that you can try out? If not, go through the steps below as a proscess of elimination. 

Second is the wires on the solenoid, make sure all connections are tight on the solenoid. Track all the wiring under the hood (paying close attention to the control harness itself obviously) to check for broken, pinched or chaffed wiring. 

Third, clean out the grill connectors with brake cleaner, and inspect the pins, sockets, and the wiring leading into the connectors themselves. re grease with dielectric grease afterwards. 

Fourth, remove the cover off the manifold to expose the coils & cartridge valves. Inspect the wiring, and make sure they are snuggly connected to their respected spade terminals. You'll need a helper for this next step...Have someone run through the operations (up, down, left, right...) using the controller (truck, and controller on), use a screwdriver or other metal object, check for magnetism at each coil from operation to operation. 

If there is still no resolution, you’ll need to drain the fluid once again. Remove the coils, and then the cartridge valves. Blow the bores out with brake cleaner and air. Take the valves and clean them up. Check the orings for damage or wear. Push in on the end of the valves with a pointy object (test light probe is ideal for this). They should smoothly go in, and when released, should run back out by themselves. If not, scrub with an old toothbrush or stiff brush or replace as needed. If everything checks out, bench test them, put the coil on the valves, and then supply 12v & ground to each setup, make sure they spool in and out. If they worked fine manually, but not with power, then the coils are junk, replace as needed. 

This sounds like contamination to me…water still in the system (condensation), blockage from debris..…run through the steps and report back with any questions. If it were me, I might skip right to the pump side, but you might as well check out the less involved things first.

When you changed out the fluid, and filter, did you remove the pump from the bottom of the reservoir, and did you clean the reservoir?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

latinsnowqueen;1531710 said:


> well , i just took it for a drive tuesday after the end of the season storage and it started acting like that.
> it does that most of the time,sometimes it works and then it doesnt,sometimes* i push left and it goes right*,is making me crazy!!!!.
> .......o.k. im back to my self,could it be the solenoids?


You should've stated the highlighted bit of information first and foremost...it's all in the details. Run through the post and you'll find it. Play close attention to the s3 valve when you get there...if you get there. It's the one on the bottom.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's odd tho repo. Only sometimes it goes the opsite way,,,I'd still maybe be thinking clicker


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

latinsnowqueen;1531700 said:


> thanks, diessels
> everything seems to be o.k.
> i just took apart the controller,too.it looks in good shape ,not corroded or anything


The absence of corrosion doesn't clear it. I don't think your controller is the issue, but don't dismiss it just yet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

See and I'm thinking gnd issue and or controller.


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

yes, Ryan i cleand the reservoir,and just came inside from checking the solenoids.
as far as i can tell,it looks o.k.
will do as you advice and keep you posted.
thank you,


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dieselss;1531752 said:


> That's odd tho repo. Only sometimes it goes the opsite way,,,I'd still maybe be thinking clicker


If it's water (condensation), or debris contamination, it will move around, and block sporadically. If it's electrical, the smallest movement, vibration, or even environmental aspects can make it act sporadically. There is so many things that can effect it…I've seen a splintered barrel fuse cause $600 worth of unneeded parts…I've come to learn that you leave nothing left un turned.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok....what was the condition of the fluid that you drained??


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dieselss;1531767 said:


> See and I'm thinking gnd issue and or controller.


Definitely possible. I wouldn't rule anything out just yet, but my money is on a grill connector, loose wire on a coil, or a problem within the manifold (coil, valve, or contamination...or a combination of all).



latinsnowqueen;1531770 said:


> yes, Ryan i cleand the reservoir,and just came inside from checking the solenoids.
> as far as i can tell,it looks o.k.
> will do as you advice and keep you posted.
> thank you,


Good job on cleaning out the reservoir Thumbs Up..believe it or not, I've seen several guys not do it. It can get nasty in there.

Solenoid *s* (?), the *one *under the hood? Or do you mean the valve & coils on the plow? No matter, if you run through my steps FULLY, you'll find the issue rather quickly. Hopefully you have a heated garage or something. :yow!: It says it's 40° here...it feels more like 20°.

Happy hunting, I look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

it was very little and old.
my brother used to be in charge of this truck and never maintanied it well.....now i see


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep little maint goes a long way. Where abouts in indiana BTW?


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

i just did something on the coils and it works side to side but now is not going up
i push up and it goes left,im so frustrated im about to cry


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

and i am working on my driveway


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

latinsnowqueen;1531867 said:


> i just did something on the coils and it works side to side but now is not going up
> i push up and it goes left,im so frustrated im about to cry


Ok, your S2 valve is comming on when it's not suppose to. What did you do? What does


> i just did something on the coils


 mean, in detail. You're not far from the issue, don't be frustrated, you're gaining ground here, it's a good thing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gn goes on.the 3w coil. White on.the 2w coil. And blue on the 4w coil.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2way is top row closest to grill,,,,3way is top row closest to plow. And 4way is bottom row. Where bouts in Indiana might u be at latin?


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Plow issue*

I am having a similar issue as latinqueen. I have a Fisher 3 plug system. When I used the plow last year It was angling to the left and right just fine. Now this year I hook up plow and use my fishstick up and down works fine but if I use the left button it raises the plow and right will just jerk the plow. Now if I switch to my joystick up and down works fine if I try to angle to the left it will try to raise the plow but not all the way maybe a couple inches off the ground. Does any one have any suggestions what the problem is?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

allen81;1531997 said:


> I am having a similar issue as latinqueen. I have a Fisher 3 plug system. When I used the plow last year It was angling to the left and right just fine. Now this year I hook up plow and use my fishstick up and down works fine but if I use the left button it raises the plow and right will just jerk the plow. Now if I switch to my joystick up and down works fine if I try to angle to the left it will try to raise the plow but not all the way maybe a couple inches off the ground. Does any one have any suggestions what the problem is?


You should start your own thread. It's a valve issue for sure (via the way of electrical, mechanical, or contamination.). You have a different system then he does though. Time for a good old fashioned tear down and cleaning. It's odd that it's two separate functions when using two different controllers though. I don't think this makes a difference in your case, but it might be worth wild sourcing yet another controller to try, and make sure to look at your grill connectors & wiring, especially right behind the control side connectors at the grill....this is your 3 or 7 pin connector, depending on which system you have.


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

:waving:Muchas gracias,everyone!, I finally got it to work,I am so happy! it turns out that it was an issue with the coils. I had to work for a few minutes with a little rain but finally i figured it out.
of course many thanks to all of you,because I COULD HAVE NEVER DONE IT WITHOUT YOU!
I will keep in touch.
hasta la vista:waving:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet, see ya around, and welcome to PS!


----------



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, diessels,:salute:
I am in NW. Indiana, neighbor.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Highland here


----------

